# My Yorkie vomiting up food in the middle of the night every night! Why??



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

My dog is vomiting up his food every night now for 3 nights in a row. His poo is normal, formed, etc. I don't know why he's doing this. I thought it was the Nupro I was giving him so I switched it up with canned pumpkin today and he still vomited it up tonight. I don't understand why this is happening! He ate about 1/4 cup yesterday between 6 and 9pm. Could the food be too rich for him? I feed him Orijen Six Fish Formula dry food. This is a new food for him though he's been on it going on 3 weeks. He has had some vomiting here and there during the first 2 weeks though but it wasn't every night. He seems playful (as much as he usually is) so I don't quite know what could be going on. 

Have you had this problem with a dog before?

Bentley ate his puke 2 nights ago since I didn't get to it in time. And he was fine, he didn't vomit it again. So I'm just confused. The vomit has some mucos in it (white and yellow mix) and partially digested kibble. Should we take him to the vet or try him on another food first? I really wanted to feed Orijen, we just bought a 2.5 kilo bag of it (the smallest bag we could get of it barring the sample bag of .8 pounds). So I don't want to have to find the ever elusive receipt to return it and try something else. I feel bad for my dog because I know how it feels to have a sick tummy and vomit all you ate. Ick! 

Please let me know your experiences with different dog foods. Can you recommend a high quality food (like Orijen) that is dry kibble?


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/113701-jack-russel-mix-vomiting.html#post1197857


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/113701-jack-russel-mix-vomiting.html#post1197857


We aren't having the same problem. My dog eats slowly. He doesn't inhale his food though it does appear that he is swallowing them either in 2 pieces or whole sometimes, according to looking at his vomit. I guess I'll switch to a dog food that has tiny pieces. I have 2 sample bags of food that are tiny bite size pieces for tiny dogs. My dog is 8 pounds. Today I'll feed him from one of those two bags I have. I don't know if he'll eat it without putting pumpkin or Nupro on it though. He's been super picky all his life. If you see my other thread I made about my dog being so picky you'll see the problem. 

Ok I'll try another food for now. See how that goes.

Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Could he have gotten into something he wasn't supposed to? One thing that comes to mind is possible blockage. Do you give rawhides, nylabones, things like that?


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

Tainted said:


> Could he have gotten into something he wasn't supposed to? One thing that comes to mind is possible blockage.


I was thinking that, too, but he is pooping just fine, there is plenty of poop coming out for what he ate (dog food). So I'm not sure of it being a blockage. It only happens between 3am and 4am when he vomits. It's always the food he ate between 6 and 9pm that night. He's not showing any sickness other than the vomiting at night. He seems fine and happy when he goes to bed around 11pm. Then at 3 or 3:30am he hides under moms bed and starts barking. Then I go in and lead him out to the living room and then he lays on me, gets up after a while and goes pukes. Then he calms down. And lays on me some more. Then he usually goes back into moms room and goes to sleep. But mom came out here tonight with back and hip pain and she's now in her recliner. So he didn't go back into their room.


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

I was looking at the little free sample bag I got of Fromm Four Star Nutritinals Beef Frittata Veg and Bentley sounded like he wanted some (he likes crinkly stuff) so I measured out 1/4 cup of it, put one serving of Nupro supplement mixed with water to make a gravy and mixed it together and put it down for him. He immediately ate 2/3 of the 1/4 cup. So that's a good sign. The kibble is tiny compared to typical dog food kibble size. I think he seemed to like it better since it was so small. Plus he seemed to chew more with this one than the Orijen. The Orijen is a much bigger kibble size. So we'll see if he keeps this food down. Hopefully he will.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

I tried my two on Orijen before Acana and it didnt sit well with Milo either (also a yorkie).I think it was too rich and he would vomit too.We switched to Acana and it stopped


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

Gina_1978 said:


> I tried my two on Origen before Acana and it didnt sit well with Milo either (also a yorkie).I think it was too rich and he would vomit too.We switched to Acana and it stopped


Hmm ok. He's not thrown up yet with the Fromm food. He seems happy, he's chewing on his pig snout really rambunctiously. So he must feel well. I ordered a 4lb bag of the Fromm kibble (the Beef Frittata Veg) since he ate it so well this morning. So hopefully it ships today and gets here in 2 to 3 days which is what they say their 'ground' shipping usually takes. So that'll be Wednesday. I'll have to probably feed other smaller kibble foods that I have in the interim when the tiny bag of the sample runs out. So hopefully this switch will fix the vomiting issue. I feel so bad for him when he vomits. He trembles hard and just looks so sad and sick when he does. We'll keep our fingers crossed.

Thanks for letting me know your yorkie can't handle it either. I did search for Acana and I'd have to order it online since no stores near me sell it. The one high-end pet food store that we go to (that we got the Orijen from) doesn't sell Acana since they sell Orijen. They are both by Champion Pet Foods. Acana has one small kibble food but it's not grain-free. So we'll see how he does on Fromm.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad you have found something that seems to work! Orijen is a very "rich" food, and my pup didn't do well on it either (even though it's a great, high quality kibble). She loves Fromm grain free. We rotate between all 4 grain free varieties.


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Glad you have found something that seems to work! Orijen is a very "rich" food, and my pup didn't do well on it either (even though it's a great, high quality kibble). She loves Fromm grain free. We rotate between all 4 grain free varieties.


Are all the grain-free Fromm kibbles tiny bite-sized kibbles? Or just the Beef Frittata? I don't recall if the Surf & Turf is tiny, is it?


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

xdunlapx said:


> Are all the grain-free Fromm kibbles tiny bite-sized kibbles? Or just the Beef Frittata? I don't recall if the Surf & Turf is tiny, is it?


Yep - they are all the same small-sized kibble


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Yep - they are all the same small-sized kibble


Oh that's awesome! I'll have to look into it more.  Yay!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

xdunlapx said:


> Oh that's awesome! I'll have to look into it more.  Yay!


Some distributors will have samples that they can give you of each flavor to make sure he likes it before you buy a big bag.


----------



## xdunlapx (Jan 30, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Some distributors will have samples that they can give you of each flavor to make sure he likes it before you buy a big bag.


Yes I did get the little sample bag from a "sort of" local pet food store. It was a half hour away though. But I'll call and ask if they have samples of the other flavors. I think I did get a sample of the Surf & Turf but I'd have to check, I just haven't gotten up and checked yet. I was shocked that my dog ate that food without hesitation! So that's why I ordered the 4lb bag of it. He's still kept that food down, so his tummy must be okay so far. I'll give him another 1/4 cup later today, probably around 6 or 8pm. Hopefully he'll eat it. I've had problems getting him to eat the minimum recommended for his weight and energy level which is about 1/2 cup per day of most kibble we've tried him on. He's losing weight a little bit but he could stand to lose some. So we'll see how this food works for him. I'm really excited about this. Bentley is a very picky dog, always has been since we brought him home at 8.5 weeks old.


----------

